# Top Three 14th Century Motets



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

A sort of spin-off based on the parallel "Top Three 20th Century Ballets".
Which do you consider to be the best 14th Century motets?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not so familiar with the genre as to be able to make a solid judgement. Also, I think it depends on what recordings you've heard. For instance, I have albums of Philippe de Vitry by both Sequentia and the Orlando Consort, and the same work can sound very different in the two performances.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

And next we will poll on top 3 Renaissance Polish novelists.

You would have to tell me what my choices were for 14th century motets. And why not just motets in general - why 14th century?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I just don't know enough to answer this question.
Please tell us which are *your* top three fourteenth-century motets. Even better, post some links, and let us vote on it!


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Right, yes, I think that it may be better if we extend the period. Any motet (up to the end of the Renaissance) should do.
I personally like some motets by Jacopo da Bologna (Ars Nova style), but, of course, one of the best motets were composed by John Dunstaple, Josquin Desprez and the fabulous Orlando di Lasso.
Check this REnaissance motet by di Lasso:


----------

